# Anyone have the Song Headless Horseman by Kaye Starr?



## eaglescout1052 (May 7, 2009)

Anyone have the Song: Headless Horseman by Kaye Starr? If you do and would be willing to email a mp3 file I would much appreciate it.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here you go:

*The Headless Horseman by Kaye Starr*


----------



## eaglescout1052 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks...your too awesome!


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Very cool version of the tune eaglescout1052 & Halloweiner. Perhaps the best I've heard — even better than Bing Crosby's original. 

Have you also checked-out the versions from Thurl Ravenscroft and The Moon-Rays?


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

MacEricG said:


> Very cool version of the tune eaglescout1052 & Halloweiner. Perhaps the best I've heard — even better than Bing Crosby's original.
> 
> Have you also checked-out the versions from Thurl Ravenscroft and The Moon-Rays?


Blasphemy!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes I have all 4 of these versions. Actually 5 because the Legend Of Sleepy Hollow LP has a different singer than Bing on it.


----------

